# Is there a quick way to tell if you have Audi Connect?



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi,
We recently took delivery of a brand new TTS in Abu Dhabi.
Cars here tend to be bought from the stock vehicles in the showroom - rather than factory orders and cars tend to be very highly specced, as standard.
There was no mention of Audi Connect in the spec. sheet for our car, when it was on display, in the showroom.
However, when I logged into myAudi and entered the VIN number - it gave me a PIN code for Audi Connect to enter into the MMI (which I will do later today).
Our car has the MMI Navigation plus (according to the sheet) but does not have a SIM slot between the two SD card slots in the glovebox.
Therefore - is there a quick and easy way to tell if we have Audi Connect and can get things like Google Maps?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Benlepunk (May 25, 2009)

To check if you have Audi connect, you need two things :
- SIM card tray on the glove box
- Audi Connect menu on the Virtual Cockpit

As for Google earth layout, you can activate it even without Audi Connect (look for Bits and Bytes topic, the codings are here)


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Benlepunk said:


> To check if you have Audi connect, you need two things :
> - SIM card tray on the glove box
> - Audi Connect menu on the Virtual Cockpit
> 
> As for Google earth layout, you can activate it even without Audi Connect (look for Bits and Bytes topic, the codings are here)


I don't believe the SIM card is necessarily a pre-requisite for Audi Connect (as in some markets SIM cards in the car system are prohibited - for security reasons)


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

Steve2017TTS said:


> I don't believe the SIM card is necessarily a pre-requisite for Audi Connect (as in some markets SIM cards in the car system are prohibited - for security reasons)


According to Audi, the requirements are:

- Audi Connect in your vehicle
- MMI navigation plus
- a Bluetooth capable smartphone with remote SIM Access Profile or a SIM card with telephone and data option


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

keithS said:


> Steve2017TTS said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe the SIM card is necessarily a pre-requisite for Audi Connect (as in some markets SIM cards in the car system are prohibited - for security reasons)
> ...


Thanks - but how do I definitively know if vehicle has Audi Connect?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Download the MMI Connect app and see if you can link to the car and work the functions?


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Press the menu button on the centre console, Audi Connect will one of the options to scroll to if your car has it. It has a sort of globe like icon. Once selected through the menu it appears as one of the tabs on the VC.

The only function of any use is the live traffic.


----------



## scratchyratface (Mar 16, 2017)

Hey Steve, sounds like you have a similar setup to me, the cars in Oz are well spec'd but we pay top $$$ for that. I have the PIN allocated from the MyAudi login but nowhere to enter it. I have no SIM card slot or any Audi Connect option in Virtual Cockpit, I've tried numerous workarounds listed online but got nowhere so I've given up. No Google Earth option either


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

scratchyratface said:


> Hey Steve, sounds like you have a similar setup to me, the cars in Oz are well spec'd but we pay top $$$ for that. I have the PIN allocated from the MyAudi login but nowhere to enter it. I have no SIM card slot or any Audi Connect option in Virtual Cockpit, I've tried numerous workarounds listed online but got nowhere so I've given up. No Google Earth option either


Hi,
Yes - that's where I am currently!
Doesn't seem to be Audi Connect icon through the VC menu.
I don't have access to VCDS - otherwise I might have been tempted to try and unlock it - like other members have done!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Steve2017TTS said:


> scratchyratface said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Steve, sounds like you have a similar setup to me, the cars in Oz are well spec'd but we pay top $$$ for that. I have the PIN allocated from the MyAudi login but nowhere to enter it. I have no SIM card slot or any Audi Connect option in Virtual Cockpit, I've tried numerous workarounds listed online but got nowhere so I've given up. No Google Earth option either
> ...


Not to sound like Im harsh or comforting you but. Dude you live in Abu Dhabi. A wounderful city with great roads. And bitching weather. Plus from the pictures I can see that your TTS looks kick ass, especially for the place where you drive it. Yellow is a 10/10 choice!! 
However like someone above said and I will confirm. AUDI CONNECT IS SHIT!! I got my TT second hand and it came with the car.
I expected a lot more from it but all it really does is: 
1.Gives you flight schedules (are you an airport Uber? :lol: )
2. Weather report (to be honest my phone is more accurate and takes ages to load even on 4G network)
3. Gas station prices (again not something so important... at least to me)
4. Bus and train schedules (ok this one is the most ridiculous... what am I suppose to do with it? What do I care I HAVE A CAR!! :lol: :lol: )
5. RSS news feed (so I can have the news read to me while driving... really what am I a UN diplomat?? Unless its a nuclear attack warning nothing cant wait till I grab a tv remote)
5. Map Bookmark synchronization (ok this one is nice but still...)

All Im saying even if you dont have it dont beat yourself up for it... Literally the most useless feature. Id rather have a fully electronic seat adjustment. OR TRAFFIC SIGNAL RECOGNIZER (for 1/4 of the price)

I hope that you dont take me wrong I just want to give you my review of the AudiConnect.
P.s- tried to use it on my way home like 1hr ago before writing this message. And still useless and slow.


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Venom7000 said:


> Steve2017TTS said:
> 
> 
> > scratchyratface said:
> ...


Hi,
Thanks - That makes me feel a lot better for not having it on my car!
I just like technology and feel uncomfortable when there are options missing on the car.
Ours has electric seat adjustment - but it's a shame there is no memory function (like the G37s that our TT replaced)
It took me ages to get the seat, steering wheel and mirrors set how I like them and my wife has just taken the TT to work with her this morning - so I will need to start all over again tomorrow! - 1st world problems!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

Not to sound like Im harsh or comforting you but. Dude you live in Abu Dhabi. A wounderful city with great roads. And bitching weather. Plus from the pictures I can see that your TTS looks kick ass, especially for the place where you drive it. Yellow is a 10/10 choice!! 
However like someone above said and I will confirm. AUDI CONNECT IS SHIT!! I got my TT second hand and it came with the car.
I expected a lot more from it but all it really does is: 
1.Gives you flight schedules (are you an airport Uber? :lol: )
2. Weather report (to be honest my phone is more accurate and takes ages to load even on 4G network)
3. Gas station prices (again not something so important... at least to me)
4. Bus and train schedules (ok this one is the most ridiculous... what am I suppose to do with it? What do I care I HAVE A CAR!! :lol: :lol: )
5. RSS news feed (so I can have the news read to me while driving... really what am I a UN diplomat?? Unless its a nuclear attack warning nothing cant wait till I grab a tv remote)
5. Map Bookmark synchronization (ok this one is nice but still...)

All Im saying even if you dont have it dont beat yourself up for it... Literally the most useless feature. Id rather have a fully electronic seat adjustment. OR TRAFFIC SIGNAL RECOGNIZER (for 1/4 of the price)

I hope that you dont take me wrong I just want to give you my review of the AudiConnect.
P.s- tried to use it on my way home like 1hr ago before writing this message. And still useless and slow.[/quote]
Hi,
Thanks - That makes me feel a lot better for not having it on my car!
I just like technology and feel uncomfortable when there are options missing on the car.
Ours has electric seat adjustment - but it's a shame there is no memory function (like the G37s that our TT replaced)
It took me ages to get the seat, steering wheel and mirrors set how I like them and my wife has just taken the TT to work with her this morning - so I will need to start all over again tomorrow! - 1st world problems!
Cheers
Steve[/quote]

Yeah, can't believe there is no memory function! Don't understand it when both Mercedes and BMW have full memory on their cars.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Steve2017TTS I agree. I don't have electronically adjustable seats. (just the lumbar support is electronic). At least with the electronic seats you can "micromanage, micro-adjust" to your liking. Mine is all pulls and levers. (and annoyingly my ideal position is "between the two belt holes")

You visited my thread "Driving position adjustment nightmare SOLVED" where I bitch how hard it is to make myself comfortable while still being able to drive/see and not kill myself. I don't care what people say in that thread, yes TT is very comfortable to drive once you set it finally to you measurements. But ouuu boy does it take long to fine tune it. :lol:


----------

